

Crows Understand Displacement Better Than Six Year Olds - markcrazyhorse
http://www.iflscience.com/plants-and-animals/crows-understand-displacement-better-six-year-olds

======
nodata
I think the experiment is flawed because the tubes are very big compared to
the size of the crows.

